# Demandes du parent employeur



## Catie6432 (Vendredi à 14:46)

Cela faisait longtemps ... Non, pas si longtemps que cela en fait ! 😉
J'ai un petit loup en adaptation. Il a 8 mois. Gardé jusque là par sa maman. 
Tout se passe très bien. Il dort bien. Il mange bien. Il est plutôt cool. 
Bon, vous le direz tout va bien alors où est le problème ? 
Bébé a dormi jusqu'à 12h20 ce matin. Porte de sa chambre ouverte à partir de 11h45 pour un réveil en douceur avec les bruits de la maison. 
Donc lever, change, déjeuner. Tout cela nous mène à 12h50, fin du déjeuner. 
Le petit loup repart à 16h30 aujourd'hui. 
J'envoie un petit message à au parent en expliquant le déroulement de la matinée et du déjeuner. 
Je précise que petit loup n'aura peut être pas faim pour prendre son goûter avant 16h30 comme il a terminé son déjeuner à 12h50. 
Réponse du parent : il faut le réveiller à 11h30 pour lui donner à déjeuner. 
Hum ... ! Ma réponse a été de rappeler l'importance du sommeil et mon souhait de respecter au maximum le rythme de mes accueillis. 
Une semaine d'accueil et déjà ce type de demande. Patience et pédagogie !


----------



## kikine (Vendredi à 14:53)

tu l'a couché a quelle heure ?
car effectivement repas du midi a presque 13h franchement bof..

peut être décaler la sieste du matin 15 min avant et ouvrir la porte pour réveil en douceur vers 11h - 11h30 max?


----------



## Catie6432 (Vendredi à 15:00)

Il était endormi dans les bras de sa maman en arrivant en milieu de matinée (10h15).  Le sortir du siège auto ne l'a pas réveillé. 
Je l'ai déshabillé et installé dans sa turbulette et au dodo. 
Il a continué sa sieste. Il a donc dormi 2 heures ce matin. Il devait arriver à 9h mais la maman m'a prévenu prendre son temps avec lui. Elle reprend le travail lundi.
C'est la deuxième fois qu'il arrive endormi. 
Et de plus, en période d'adaptation, moi aussi je dois m'adapter à lui, à son rythme. Nous faisons connaissance !


----------



## Griselda (Vendredi à 15:01)

Le prochain coup j'essaie de le coucher plus tôt pour qu'il ne dejeune pas trop tard mais en même temps il ne faut pas trop s'affoler, rien ne dit qu'il ne voudra pas quand même manger dès 16h...


----------



## Griselda (Vendredi à 15:02)

Et oui logique qu'il soit décalé en arrivant qu'à 10h15, ça ira mieux qd il aura des horaires mieux calés.


----------



## kikine (Vendredi à 15:05)

par contre une astuce... ne JAMAIS accueillir un enfant qui dort, toujours le réveiller tout doucement
tu ne sais pas ce qu'il c'est passé avec ces parents avant qu'il arrive chez toi (bébé secoué, chute....) on ne sait jamais


----------



## Titine15 (Vendredi à 15:06)

Salut
Par contre Catie je te conseille de le réveiller quand il arrive. Si jamais il a un pb on dira que cela vient de toi 
Kikine j'ai pas le.temps de poster que tu me.pique sma réponse rrrr😴🤣😅😂


----------



## Catie6432 (Vendredi à 15:07)

Oui kikine. C'est un très bon conseil. 
Mais en lui retirant sa combi et vérifiant sa couche avant de le coucher j'ai eu quelques sourires et bébé était réactif. Bien qu'il n'ait qu'une envie : retrouver un bon lit !


----------



## Catie6432 (Vendredi à 15:09)

De toute façon lundi bébé arrivera à 9h. Pas le choix pour la maman. C'est la reprise !


----------



## Titine15 (Vendredi à 15:13)

Super pb réglé des lundi


----------



## kikine (Vendredi à 15:18)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Oui kikine. C'est un très bon conseil.
> Mais en lui retirant sa combi et vérifiant sa couche avant de le coucher j'ai eu quelques sourires et bébé était réactif. Bien qu'il n'ait qu'une envie : retrouver un bon lit !


ok super donc c'est bon 

titine, entre vieille aigries on s'comprend


----------



## Titine15 (Vendredi à 15:22)

kikine a dit: 


> ok super donc c'est bon
> 
> titine, entre vieille aigries on s'comprend


Grave 😃 😅🤣😂😆😉


----------



## angèle1982 (Vendredi à 17:13)

Et bien un conseil en dire le moins possible !!!


----------



## Nounou 22 (Vendredi à 18:13)

La maman a le droit de ne pas respecter le rythme de son enfant en te le déposant en milieu de matinée et toi il faudrait que tu respectes le rythme que les parents lui imposent alors que la maman le décale complément.....je suis pas fan d'une arrivée avec un bébé qui dort pour une adaptation.... qu'elle veuille profiter de son enfant se comprend mais pour que l'adaptation soit un succès pour l'enfant, le mieux est de le déposer réveillé comme ce sera lorsqu'elle aura repris le travail. Ça va que ce bébé est cool ...car certains enfants le vivrait mal ce changement de lieu en ouvrant à peine un oeil ....


----------



## Catie6432 (Vendredi à 18:21)

Oui nounou22 j'ai vraiment de la chance. Un bébé en or ! 
La maman m'a posté un gentil message en fin d'après midi pour me dire qu'elle était convaincue que je faisais au mieux et que j'avais toute sa confiance. J'avais répondu à sa demande de réveiller son bébé par l'importance de respecter au mieux son rythme physiologique. 
J'ai beaucoup apprécié son message. 
De toute façon, lundi maman retravaille ! Bébé arrivera plus tôt ! 
Bon, tout roule !


----------



## Nounou 22 (Vendredi à 21:03)

J'espère pour toi @Catie6432 , que cette maman n'aura pas d'autres exigences qui vont à l'encontre du sommeil de son enfant....on va dire que c'est le début et qu'en effet une fois qu'elle va avoir repris le travail, l'enfant aura un rythme plus normalisé et ne sera plus déposé avec un oeil entrouvert 😉 
En tout cas tu as gagné la confiance de la maman et ça c'est primordial. 
Bonne continuation à toi dans l'accueil de cet enfant 😊


----------



## Catie6432 (Vendredi à 21:54)

Merci nounou22 ! 😍


----------

